# Au Jus



## schllac (Jan 1, 2010)

I buy roast beef at a deli and I want to make a Au jus sauce to make Italian roast beef sandwiches that are served on a crusty Italian roll. Does anyone know how to make this and do any of you have a recipe for this type of Au jus.


----------



## Alix (Jan 1, 2010)

You can just use any powdered beef broth, make as directed on the container and when you heat it up you can add a tbsp or so of cornstarch to thicken it if you wish.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jan 1, 2010)

I think jus means with juice from the meat, which you don't have.  Depending on how much work you want to put into this project, you would have to start with bones and make a stock, or you might try one of the unsalted boxed or canned stocks as a starting point,  IMO


----------



## Selkie (Jan 1, 2010)

I would think that a box of salt-free beef stock in a stove top pot and reduce it by about a third and then season to taste.


----------



## Constance (Jan 1, 2010)

You can buy a packet of McCormick au jus mix. I've used it, and it's pretty tasty.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 1, 2010)

Finely mince a shallot in a bit of butter and oil, add some beef consomme...that should do the trick.  You could add a touch of thyme or rosemary too...not much though.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jan 1, 2010)

Selkie said:


> I would think that a box of salt-free beef stock in a stove top pot and reduce it by about a third and then season to taste.


Been there, done that.  It works.  Not as good as pan drippings.


----------



## luvs (Jan 1, 2010)

au jus means 'in its own juices'.


----------



## Alix (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey folks, I think the OP knows what "au jus" means, he points out he is getting is roast beef from a deli so he CAN'T do au jus normally. 

Lots of good ideas here for you schllac, hope you post back and let us know what you tried!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 1, 2010)

Luvs...the definition is much appreciated.  Sometimes we don't have the broth the meat is cooked in because we don't cook the meat ourselves.  The juice then has to be re-created to the best of our ability.  I have used my method many times with great results...consomme is the key versus broth, IMHO.  If broth is all you have then use that.  If you don't have a low sodium broth you may find that adding a bit of water will take away some of the "in-your-face" taste.  I always think of au jus as a very subtle flavor.


----------



## schllac (Jan 1, 2010)

That is correct Alix, there are some delis in the area that sell the roast beef which is supplied by a vendor and is shrink wrapped, they slice it and will give you a container of Au jus  to use with the beeef, I had asked if they make it and they said they do and I know this for a fact. I had asked a couple of them how they do it and they are reluctant to do so 9Maybe they think I am trying to steal their business...LOL). I want to use this in Florida, here in Pa. I get the jus from them when I buy the beef, but cant get it in Fl.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 1, 2010)

...and maybe they make it from beef broth/consomme and don't want to tell you!


----------



## schllac (Jan 2, 2010)

*Au jus*

Thanks to all of you , I now have something to go on. This is a GREAT site.


----------



## Mark Webster (Jan 2, 2010)

I always try to have a couple of cans of sodium free or low sodium beef and chicken stock in my pantry. To get a great flavor for your "Au Jus" I would add some shallots that have been diced and add a bouquet garni (parlsey,thyme and a bay leaf). Let this reduce by about about 1/2 and then strain out the onions and remove the bouquet garni. This really livens up your french dip sandwich.


----------



## Ekim (Mar 28, 2010)

See, I would have to shave the onions really thin and small and leave them all in. The bouquet garni sounds great too.


----------

